# Fight Club



## Sin. (Dec 30, 2004)

What can be better then a bunch of guys beating each other up? Not to mention some soap, Insomniac syndrome and a terrorist group. This has got to be one fo the best movies to see. Wait until you see what happens at the end its like   .


----------



## Spidey (Dec 30, 2004)

yes it was a very good movie. too bad i got spoiled before i saw it


----------



## kevin77 (Dec 31, 2004)

it was a funny movie. brad pitt's act was pretty good.


----------



## kane_x (Dec 31, 2004)

This movie is one of my all time favorite movies. Edward Norton and Brad Pitt were great in it.


----------



## SSJ_Link (Dec 31, 2004)

kane_x said:
			
		

> This movie is one of my all time favorite movies. Edward Norton and Brad Pitt were great in it.



Yeah likewise. It took me a while to actually get what was going on in the end tho  :


----------



## Noex (Dec 31, 2004)

well its one of my all times fave, its a great movie but i dont know about the book i haven?t read it and yes the ending is


----------



## cloon (Feb 11, 2005)

You know the subliminal flashes in th film (at the end it has a penis) but through the film it has other ones. Like at the start, when it scns down the building, go frame by frame and if it's a good DVD and DVD player then you should see inside one of the windows, a janitor having sex with a dog.

Also how good was Edward Norton's acting.

And Brad Pitt's (Brad Pitt is actually a very good actor, he's just done some shit movies and jeniffer aniston was the worst thing to happen to him, cos he was labelled as the boyfriend of one of the 'F.R.i.E.N.D.S', or in that whole group!)


----------



## The_Dark_Itachi (Feb 11, 2005)

this movie is the ownage! the book owns even more, Chuck Palahniuk is the greatest author eva


----------



## 4thokage (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah that movie rocks the first time i watched it i thought it would be a good movie but then i watched it a second time and it was even better the begining is a bit strange but the end is just awesome


----------



## cloon (Feb 11, 2005)

I think that the begginning is funny and it's vital cos you find out what Edward Norton's character is like.


----------



## Nost (Feb 14, 2005)

These, 
"i still can't think of anything" - 'Jack'
"Ah flash back humour" - Tyler
lines at the end are great!!!!

Best book-to-movie job ever!!!!


----------



## mrberns (Feb 14, 2005)

Sin. said:
			
		

> What can be better then a bunch of guys beating each other up? .



When someone says something like this, it is one of the worst movies ever made, and I wish it had never been created.  When someone says something about how great it was that the film did an amzing job not only confronting consumerizm, but also extremist anti consumerism, in one of the most complex character profiles ever written.  Then it is a master peice of cinema.  Please, If you liked it because, "Dudes beating the shit out of each other is awsome!" just keep it to yourself.


----------



## cloon (Feb 15, 2005)

mrberns said:
			
		

> When someone says something like this, it is one of the worst movies ever made, and I wish it had never been created. When someone says something about how great it was that the film did an amzing job not only confronting consumerizm, but also extremist anti consumerism, in one of the most complex character profiles ever written. Then it is a master peice of cinema. Please, If you liked it because, "Dudes beating the shit out of each other is awsome!" just keep it to yourself.


You, sir, are awesome!
Finally, someone else with a valid opinion of a great movie,


----------



## Kimi Sama (Feb 15, 2005)

Ssssh...everyone shut up!..."the first rule of Fight Club is; you _do not talk about Fight Club_"!

Sorry. Couldnt resist. And yeah, this movie kicks ass. Definatly one of my favourite movies of all time


----------



## cloon (Feb 15, 2005)

> Ssssh...everyone shut up!..."the first rule of Fight Club is; you do not talk about Fight Club"!
> 
> Sorry. Couldnt resist. And yeah, this movie kicks ass. Definatly one of my favourite movies of all time


cough cough
just kidding
You never find out the narraters name, he says jack a couple of times but in the credidts, it says narrator - Edward Norton.


----------



## Hazanko Zero (Feb 19, 2005)

Hells yeah.  Fight Club is defiinitely one of my top ten moivies of all time.  The dialogue in this movie is what made it interesting for me.  "You are not your f*cking khakis."  Damn I love that line...


----------



## cloon (Feb 19, 2005)

Hazanko Zero said:
			
		

> Hells yeah. Fight Club is defiinitely one of my top ten moivies of all time. The dialogue in this movie is what made it interesting for me. "You are not your f*cking khakis." Damn I love that line...


F*ck Martha Stewart!


----------



## backos (Feb 20, 2005)

Guys It One Hell Of A Movie 
I Was Pretty Young When I Watched It And It Sook Me Up
Now I Play The Video Game The Most Realistick Kick Ass I Have Ever Seen 
It Is Amazing !!!!! 
I Love The Scene Where Edward Kicks His Ass In His Bosses Office.
No No No , What Are You Doing ? [punch] 
God Thats The Coolest Scene As Also The Scene With Angelface And Edward Norton Smashing His Face Until There Is No Tommorrow And Then The Line " I Wanted To Destroy Something Beautiful"
Ohh What A Movie And I Have Lost The Dvd 
Damn It!!!!!!!!1
So What Else?


----------



## cloon (Feb 21, 2005)

it is very anti-consumerism


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 11, 2006)

Old thread, but I just caught this movie! FUCKING SPECTACULAR! I recommend this movie to everyone! God the ending was confusing and at times I jumped out of my seat! Favorite movie as well!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 11, 2006)

one of the greatest movies i have ever seen


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2006)

It was alright, not to bad but not great.


----------



## Brandt (Mar 11, 2006)

The movie was pretty weird, but I liked it. The ending made me go: "WTF?"


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 11, 2006)

^What? The cock frame? 

The ending was great.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 18, 2007)

watched it three times today


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2007)

it was alright...pretty freaky though once the story comes together..but kool when he shot himself on the side of his mouth


----------



## Taleran (Oct 18, 2007)

The 1st rule of Fight club is *do not talk about Fight Club*


----------



## Yosha (Oct 18, 2007)

I want to read the book.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, I also want to read to book, but I liked the movie. 

It laughed at myself for not getting that they were the same person until it was revealed, though. 

I have never had a sense for depth, I guess . . . 

But is was really good. I found it interesting as well. I mean, dealing with your miserable life by fighting? That's not something you come across everyday. Everyone has their own way dealing with their problems.


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 19, 2007)

It really is an awesome movie.

But after knowing the ending there's nothing to it anymore to be honest. The second time is fun too becuz you now see how it worked, but a 3rd time is useless.

Anyone who has seen this dvd surely relizes the contradiction of making and watching a Hollywood movie about anti-consuming?


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 19, 2007)

One of my all time favourite movies
from time to time i just have to rewatch it...


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm thinking I should read the book too . . .


----------



## Nubs (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, I definitely want to read the book... the movie was so awesome!  I love when they go get the materials to make soap with... Haha... it was so clever.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah Fight Club was a great movie.

One of the best scenes in the movie:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_lZaFWmlmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 20, 2007)

David Fincher=pure awesomeness.


----------



## Bunnysmex (Oct 20, 2007)

That film is legendary
end of 

huggles​


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 20, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah Fight Club was a great movie.
> 
> One of the best scenes in the movie:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_lZaFWmlmw[/YOUTUBE]



That's a winner!


----------



## pajamas (Oct 21, 2007)

Best....movie....ever....


----------

